# ya hoo



## darkshadow (Jun 19, 2010)

now opera and firefox support webm tech which allow you to watch google youtube video without flash viva for firefox and opera and html5 standard
http://www.youtube.com/html5
http://labs.opera.com/news/2010/05/19/


----------

